# Brand of Net Wrap?



## Sherman Farms

What brand of net wrap are you guys useing and how much do you pay for a roll? We are currently useing new holland's net wrap that is 51 inches wide on our 4x5 baler and it cost $295 a roll.


----------



## ETXhayman

We use John Deeres Cover Edge net wrap. It costs about $315 a roll last time I checked. It has 12,000 feet of wrap per roll. I don't know if you could use John Deere net wrap on a New Holland baler or not? Never heard of anybody doing that. One bunch that bales a lot of hay in our area use a different brand in their John Deere balers. I'm not sure what brand it is but it is cheaper. It has a red tint on the net wrap. I have heard that its best to just bite the bullet on the higher priced wrap. Have heard that a lot of people have problems with the off brand cheap stuff. I don't know from personal experience seeing that we just use the John Deere wrap.


----------



## mlappin

I haven't bought NH netwrap in years as they are too proud of it.


----------



## swmnhay

Wow JD is realy sticking it to you guys.I have 51 x 9840 for 205 per roll pallet price.It is alot heavier also.

Yea there is alot of LIGHT cheap netwrap out there,just check what the rolls wiegh.


----------



## JD3430

ETXhayman said:


> We use John Deeres Cover Edge net wrap. It costs about $315 a roll last time I checked. It has 12,000 feet of wrap per roll. I don't know if you could use John Deere net wrap on a New Holland baler or not? Never heard of anybody doing that. One bunch that bales a lot of hay in our area use a different brand in their John Deere balers. I'm not sure what brand it is but it is cheaper. It has a red tint on the net wrap. I have heard that its best to just bite the bullet on the higher priced wrap. Have heard that a lot of people have problems with the off brand cheap stuff. I don't know from personal experience seeing that we just use the John Deere wrap.


I used JD cover edge in my NH baler. 
My NH baler came with the "weekend breakdown package" option. In case you don't know wha that is, it's an option that ensures the baler will only break down or need parts on saturday after the parts counter closes or Sunday, when it is closed.
Anyway, I ran out of netwrap a few weekends ago and had to get the baling done ahead of a storm. My only source of net wrap was "JD parts after hours". I called them and on call parts guy got me a roll at 5PM on a Sunday. It was cover edge type. 
It works ok, but it's only 51". My baler should be using a 52" wrap. It can leave one of the edges uncovered. I think I paid $305.


----------



## Tim/South

Deere net is made by Tama. The only difference in the Deere net and regular Tama net is the length of the roll and the trade mark "covered edge" printed on the wrapping.
I am using the "edge to edge" Tama net my Vermeer dealer carries. I am on my last roll and will price Farmers brand and the one our CO-OP sells.


----------



## ARD Farm

swmnhay said:


> Wow JD is realy sticking it to you guys.I have 51 x 9840 for 205 per roll pallet price.It is alot heavier also.


Thats Bridon and I'm a dealer.... here in Michigan.


----------



## JD3430

While we're on the topic of net wrap, I wouldn't mind finding cheaper sources to buy from. 
I guess shipping makes this a challenge. 
Does anyone have a value-minded supplier near the east coast or one that offers reasonable shipping?


----------



## swmnhay

[quote* name='JD3430' timestamp='1342871846' post='77446']
While we're on the topic of net wrap, I wouldn't mind finding cheaper sources to buy from.
I guess shipping makes this a challenge.
Does anyone have a value-minded supplier near the east coast or one that offers reasonable shipping?
*[/quote]
*Shipping is cheaper by full pallets or multi pallets.Pool a order with some nieghbors/friends maybe??*


----------



## ETXhayman

Yeah we usually go in with a friend of ours and buy a pallet during the winter to get a discounted price but we just never got around to it this year. Won't be making that mistake again!


----------



## Gearclash

JD3430, how far are you from Kittaning, PA? It's NE of Pittsburgh. I know a Cordex dealer there that sells netwrap.


----------



## JD3430

Nah, I'm in extreme se corner of PA. Just a few mile north of Wilmington, DE


----------



## Feed Hay

Which companies are the same net wrap and who is US?

Where does John Deere, Vermeer, New Holland/Case, AGCO and others have their netwrap made? Do any of them get their netwrap from US companies. I hear John Deere get theirs from overseas.

Just curious, hate to change companies and find I am buying the same garbage again or giving my business to another country instead of US made product. Who are the U.S.owned and manufactured made companies?

Spent a career in the military. I would like to create US jobs if possible, we kinda need it. Thanks.


----------



## swmnhay

*I sell US made netwrap at a reasonable price.It is made heavier then other brands.I do sell for them and can ship pallets.507-360-0251*


----------



## Tim/South

I have been using Tama net. That is also who makes Deere's "Covered Edge'. I believe it is made in Israel.

I do not know of any U.S. manufactured net wrap. There probably is and I have missed it.
If I am not buying U.S. then I reckon I had just as soon send my money to Israel. They need to stock pile some gun powder for when the "big one" hits.
I am Baptist but have learned to never bet against Israel.


----------



## swmnhay

There is a netwrap plant in Kansas where our US netwrap is made.


----------



## jdm13

we have been using pritchett net wrap and have been very impressed it is a really strong wrap and a excellent price point


----------



## JD3430

jdm13 said:


> we have been using pritchett net wrap and have been very impressed it is a really strong wrap and a excellent price point


Can it be bought over internet?


----------



## jdm13

im not sure i have always just called them direct


----------

